# z31 whell specs



## solidtimh (Mar 26, 2004)

does anyone know the specs on z31 wheels? i know the lug pattern is 5x114.3, and are 16x6/6.5. but o cant find the offset.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

well it is rear wheel drive so I figure a standard offset- actually now that I think about it- I talked to a wheel guy at one of our distributors and he told me that it uses a positive offset- like 30 or so( or it can ) let me find out. I will call him real quick.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

positive 20 unless you are going to go stagard


----------

